# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  آپلود خودکار بدون اجازه از کامپیوتر توسط سایت ؟؟؟؟

## aasanja

سلام.. من از امروز یه سایتی هست وقتی واردش میشم ..پایین مرورگر مینویسه uploading ...   دو بار هم گوگل کروم هنگ کرده و رم 8 گیگ من کلا پر شده تو کامپیوتر و هشدار داده
آیا این سایت داره چیزی از کامپیوتر من مثل (اسکرین شات مخفیانه ) یا فیلم برداری از صفحه نمایش من و یا اپلود فایلی , آپلود میکنه ؟؟؟؟؟

Untitled - 64.jpg

----------


## plague

سورس کد سایت رو برسی کن ببین چیکار میکنه 
مرورگر ها یه سری محدودیت دارن که نمیزارن کسی اتومات اسکرین شات بگیره یا فیلم برداری کنه و یا .... مگه اینکه خود کاربر اجازه بده

----------

